# SMS-1 Early Results



## MrC (Nov 3, 2008)

Setup:
Elemental Designs 6T6 Towers + Center
Elemental Designs 5" Bookshelf Rears
Behringer 2500 + 1st Gen Maelstrom 18" in 6.2cu ft (net volume) sealed box.
Onkyo 806 Receiver

Any advice/comments would be appreciated! Attached are my graphs (sorry for the quality). The dip at 70 appears to be unaffected no matter how much I boost the signal there (I know it's better to cut than to boost). I'll likely get rid of the two +6 boosts as they really don't do much to fix the dip.

Overall I'm happy with it although I admit I haven't had much time to listen yet, hopefully this weekend.

The one thing I was hoping to obtain was an increase in sub 25hz output, as I never felt this setup had as much as it should. After seeing what my response was it appears that I was being overwhelmed with that peak in the 25-35hz region and being forced to lower my subs overall output. The lows never had a chance!


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> The dip at 70 appears to be unaffected no matter how much I boost the signal there (I know it's better to cut than to boost).


Hate to break it to you, but there’s no free lunch. Only cutting usually taxes headroom just as much as boosting. That said, it’s best not to waste headroom boosting an area that does not respond.

Can’t say as I see what your 70 Hz problem is. Looks like in the second graph that it isn’t there. :huh:

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## MrC (Nov 3, 2008)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Hate to break it to you, but there’s no free lunch. Only cutting usually taxes headroom just as much as boosting. That said, it’s best not to waste headroom boosting an area that does not respond.
> 
> Can’t say as I see what your 70 Hz problem is. Looks like in the second graph that it isn’t there. :huh:
> 
> ...


Wayne, thanks for the reply!

What I meant about the 70hz area was that it doesn't seem to be affected much by the two boosts I have near it, if I slide those back down to 0 the dip really doesn't get any smaller (ie. the boosts don't appear to be doing much so I figure I'm just going to get rid of them).

Basically was just wondering if my graph looked OK or if there was anything else I could do to improve things. I need to find some time to get some movie watching in this weekend!


----------

